# rooted but cant flash?



## stuartb (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, anyone have an answer for this,after rooting my nexus 7 this is only my 2nd attempt.
I have an early tf201 prime, asus updated to jb 4.1.
I have unlocked the bootloader and rooted the device. I have file manager access to all root files, all my apps get root super user permission.
But when i try to flash a new rom, it loads the zips, says its flashed and reboot now.
When i reboot to recovery the little green android man starts doing his tummy spin, then after a few seconds he gets the dreaded red triangle and everything stops. I have to reboot again and it goes back to stock asus jb.
I have done factory resets, wipe cache and davlik, wipe data cache davlik., using twrp,

What gives?????

This old machine is just too slow, i love it, but if i cant upgrade im gonna have to ditch it for a bit of plastic with 2gb ram an kittykat..

Thanks everyone for lovin yer primes...

Q2...if updating, would you go for a transformer infinity or a nexus 10...
I cant decide!!
Cheers


----------

